# Couple Plant IDs needed



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

Since coming back to the hobby, some of the plants survived the neglect and I collected a few sp. that I forgot the names. Have an idea about possible sp. for some, but no idea about others.
Murdannia keisak?
















utricularia sp? (vulgaris?)
















Ludwigia sp? 3








Nesaea triflora?








Gymnocoronis spilanthoides?








Acmella repens?








Micranthemum umbrosum?








Unknown (maybe Ammania sp?, locally collected in Florida)








Unknown sp.








Unknown sp.








Ludwigia sp? 1








Ludwigia sp? 1








Lysimachia nummularia?








Ludwigia sp? 2








Ludwigia sp? 2








Unknown sp. (possibly Nesaea triflora)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1st looks like Commelinaceae, but not M. keisak. Have you grown the 'red'?

Second is a Utricularia, but I can't say for sure which one. Could be vulgaris.

3rd looks like L. repens.

Yes, Nesaea triflora, or what we call it for now, anyway.

Yes, Gymnocoronis.

Yes, Acmella.

I'm not sure if that's M. umbrosum or not from the photo. It does look like there's at least some Lindernia rotundifolia there though. 

--------------

Local stuff:

Doesn't look like an Ammannia. Could be Alternanthera philoxeroides, but it's hard to say. If so, it won't be a good aquarium plant. 

Next one could be Eclipta alba, but it's hard to tell from the photo. Any teeth on the leaves? 

After, that, I'm not sure.

Next two look like L. repens again.

After that, L. nummularia.

Might be L. palustris, but more likely more L. repens.

Last is Nesaea pedicellata.


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the IDs. As for the first one, it does resemble the Murdaannia sp. 'Red', I was thinking it might be that, but did not realize that the 'Red' was local to East TN (although I guess the M. Keisak isn't a native sp. either). I found it growing in a stream that runs through my neighborhood while I was bike riding. It was flowering this summer but I forgot to snap a pic (the flower if I remember was a blue color). As for the unknown's I'll let them grow out a bit and see if they really are aquatic.

Thanks for the help,
Joe


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one is local? Well, no _Murdannia_ are native to the US. Let me get back to you on that one.


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

Yea I just forgot about mentioning its locality since I had it growing in my pond's 'biofilter' for the past season. The plants must seed or go dormant because it dies back in the winter, but last spring it just began sprouting and started growing again. Now its 'dormant' again, so hopefully it won't be like the water starwort (callitriche heterophylla) that just doesn't go year round. Anyways, I just found the pics on the computer when I was uploading the other plant photos and thought I'd try to get a proper ID on this plant.
Joe


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> I'm not sure if that's M. umbrosum or not from the photo. It does look like there's at least some Lindernia rotundifolia there though.


I think I see a pair of tiny, whitish flowers right at a node in the stem on the far right, about halfway down the image. If that's the case, then it's got to be M. umbrosum... which part of the image are you thinking looks like L. rotundifolia?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

asukawashere said:


> I think I see a pair of tiny, whitish flowers right at a node in the stem on the far right, about halfway down the image. If that's the case, then it's got to be M. umbrosum... which part of the image are you thinking looks like L. rotundifolia?


Parallel-veined leaf on the bottom right. But my eyes may be fooling me. It's hard to tell from these photos sometimes. 

The top plant is probably just some strange _Murdannia keisak_, I'm told.


----------

